# NC6 - Nanollose Limited



## System (11 September 2017)

Nanollose Limited is a biotechnology company that was founded to discover, develop and commercialise intellectual property based on novel products and processes related to microbial nanocellulose.

The Company has developed (and continues to develop) innovative proprietary technologies for the production and processing of microbial nanocellulose that it considers has commercial potential across the textile, horticulture and other industries. 

The Company's business model is to develop and patent novel technologies, processes, products and solutions in relation to Plant-Free cellulose and then to licence the intellectual property rights. The Company may look to manufacture and distribute products developed by the Nanollose Technologies in select markets that do not require large capital investment.

It is anticipated that NC6 will list on the ASX during November 2017.

http://nanollose.com


----------



## Miner (7 February 2018)

Hi any one is following or accumulating NC6 after a massive crash far exceeding what market has crashed.
I put a ridiculous buy price of 13 cents and when was in overseas, found today the buy got executed.
Any comments on NC6 wrt DJ plummet  please ?


----------



## verce (29 May 2019)

It’s only got more ridiculously oversold since the last post. Nice and quiet in here which is how I prefer my stocks.

Right now at a market cap of 4 million (or 2.5m if you subtract cash on hand) this company is being priced for catastrophic failure which is frankly unwarranted. Things merely have to turn out to be mediocre or ‘just okay’ for this to shoot back up past 10 cents.

They are operating in a 500 billion USD textile industry and this shift to viscose rayon as a sustainable alternative is worth 16 billion USD in its own right.

I also jumped in because they have positive international coverage and a very good public image recognised by significant environmental think tanks and lobby groups. I’ve learned never to underestimate environmental activists and environmentally conscious millennials, who are just coming into their prime income-earning years.

The fashion industry is huge money and if they can carve out a niche for themselves it will be very lucrative indeed.

https://www.businessgreen.com/bg/ne...ompany-creates-tree-free-jumper-from-coconuts


----------



## jbocker (31 March 2020)

Picked this for this months comp. I blind hit keyboard and this was the selection. I know nothing about it. I hope it is Aussie and has a loyal following. Good luck to holders.


----------



## verce (22 April 2020)

If you can get any shares at these levels, I believe it will pay off in the long-run.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 April 2020)

NC6 is a Australian based biotechnology company. 







> Principal activities consist of research and development, and promotion of the Company's microbial cellulose technology. The primary focus has been directed towards the development of the Company's Plant-Free viscose-rayon fibre (Nullarbor). The Company also continued its activities towards developing a commercial supply chain of microbial cellulose from a variety of waste streams.



 It uses a low cost and eco-friendly fermentation process to grow fibres that could become a sustainable alternative to conventional plant-derived cellulose fibres. The Company’s process, which uses streams from various large-scale industries like food and beverages, has the ability to produce ‘Plant-Free’ Cellulose. Cellulose is the hidden polymer most consumers know nothing about, but forms a huge part of items used in their everyday life such as clothing, paper and hygiene products

The MD, Mr Raffaele Germano, is "a creative achiever who strives for the balance of art and science in product and process". He is a 30year veteran in the textile industry sector. 







> After working for his family garment manufacturing company, he moved to Hong Kong where he spent 24 years in the garment industry as a leader of scale product development, sourcing and retail operations. He held Vice President and Director positions at GAP Inc, VF Corporation, Liz Claiborne Inc, Fila Inc and Carter's Inc. He has travelled the world with postings in the USA, Japan and China.He relocated his family to Perth in 2016 and is enjoying the "greenchange" in Australia.



He is "passionate about sustainability, strategy, performance, metrics, process and product".

Raising $720K in a 2 for 5 rights issue at 2.4c.
Currently 2.4c a share.

This is all a mystery to me. Definitely, easy to get shares at these levels


----------



## verce (2 September 2020)

Doing very well here.  2.4 cents when I mentioned it.


----------



## verce (3 September 2020)

Being accumulated. Something big brewing.


----------



## verce (4 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> NC6 is a Australian based biotechnology company.  It uses a low cost and eco-friendly fermentation process to grow fibres that could become a sustainable alternative to conventional plant-derived cellulose fibres. The Company’s process, which uses streams from various large-scale industries like food and beverages, has the ability to produce ‘Plant-Free’ Cellulose. Cellulose is the hidden polymer most consumers know nothing about, but forms a huge part of items used in their everyday life such as clothing, paper and hygiene products
> 
> The MD, Mr Raffaele Germano, is "a creative achiever who strives for the balance of art and science in product and process". He is a 30year veteran in the textile industry sector. He is "passionate about sustainability, strategy, performance, metrics, process and product".
> 
> ...




No longer easy to get shares at those levels!


----------



## MrChow (13 September 2020)

If there's a stock just laying in wait to be pumped at the other place this would be it.

Unique technology
Tiny market cap
Trillion dollar textile industry
Trendy topic of sustainability
Regular developmental and commercialisation announcements

Similar to things like RAP, PCK, DW8, RHT, OBJ that can go huge (5-10 fold) just on developing a product that can attract investors with a compelling pitch.


----------



## kenny (13 September 2020)

Recent presentation helped me understand the NC6 opportunity better;

Investor Presentation August 2020


----------



## verce (26 September 2020)

Wonder what is going on now.


----------



## verce (5 October 2020)

verce said:


> If you can get any shares at these levels, I believe it will pay off in the long-run.




On to another winner here!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2020)

recent action probably based on this:
Highlights:
● Nanollose has made a $200,000 strategic investment to acquire a 20% holding in CelluAir, an Australian company developing an Advanced Filtration Technology based on nanocellulose.
● Developed by Queensland University of Technology, the AFT has been developed and validated over a number of years, culminating in the filing of a patent application in July 2020.
● Capital from the Investment will be used to scale the AFT using off-the-shelf commercial equipment, in addition to commencing discussions with potential sales partners and distribution channels in Australia and internationally.
● The Investment potentially enables Nanollose to enter the high growth personal protective equipment market, within which the face mask sector alone has reached US$11b in 2020, with strong growth forecast

_- ran for a few days on the 30/09 announcement, to 11c before sellers took some off the table




_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 October 2020)

kenny said:


> Recent presentation helped me understand the NC6 opportunity better;  Investor Presentation August 2020



Just had a listen.... 
Supply - sourced from distinct locations. One in China, one in Indonesia. Process uses streams from various large-scale industries like sugar, wine and food, to extract cellulose from wast. Looks like work is needed for each supply - also to diversify if/ when growth comes.
Then sent to large scale product suppliers such as current rayon (from trees) makers
Cost could be equivalent as conventional rayon, but implied message is that it isn't at present. Looking for high end 'eco-conscious' users, such as athleisure and adventure markets
Also there could be a market for wipes (= non woven) via a European connection.

- I don't think today's Ann about facemasks will be significant. A saturated market.


----------



## kenny (6 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Nanollose has made a $200,000 strategic investment to acquire a 20% holding in CelluAir, an Australian company developing an Advanced Filtration Technology based on nanocellulose.



Without knowing more about the strategic value of the investment into CelluAir's technology in regards to NC6's own product roadmap; it's hard to get comfortable that the $200K wouldn't be better deployed into NC6's own product development and commercialisation plans.

I agree with you, @Dona Ferentes that entering the PPE market of face masks seems a questionable decision. I liken it to opening another front that will need resourcing whether it be people, funds, marketing or partnership building. Why not focus on capturing a niche well? It smells like hunting for product market fit.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 November 2020)

and is there any traction?


> ● Alfie Germano has resigned from his position as CEO and Managing Director of Nanollose for personal reasons.
> ● The resignation follows successful introductions to an extensive network of global fashion brands, with these ongoing relationships forming a strong foundation for a pipeline of commercial opportunities once Nullarbor™ fibre is produced at scale.
> ● Executive Chairman, Wayne Best, will continue to oversee the operations of the Company from both a management and corporate perspective, including the Company’s ongoing work with Grasim which is progressing well




down 20% but clawed its way back a bit to close at 5.4c ... off the Sept enthusiasm


----------



## kenny (4 December 2020)

Here's an excerpt from an FN Arena article by Tim Boreham;


*Nanollose ((NC6))*

Most folk would be unaware that producing rayon for use in clothing and other textiles requires about 150m trees to be felled annually.

Cotton’s not the answer either, because it’s a water and pesticide-intensive crop. Polyester, nylon and acrylics are produced from petrochemicals.

The Perth-based Nanollose has devised a fermentation process to convert plant-based materials to woven and non-woven fibres for use in clothing and other applications such as disposable wipes.

The process involves microbes (bacteria) naturally fermenting liquid waste from effluents and food industry by-products into cellulose, the basis of most textiles.

Initially, the company is targeting the $23 billion a year rayon market, but along the way it’s made a wee diversion by investing $200,000 in a filtration company called CelluAir. Based on nanocellulose, CelluAir’s technology is relevant for applications including – you guessed it – face masks.

This topical diversion aside, Nanollose’s key product is a viscose-rayon fibre called Nullarbor, derived from waste from the agricultural, food and beverage industries.

The company has struck a collaboration deal with India’s Grasim Industries, a global rayon producer and an arm of the Aditya Birla conglomerate. It also has an exclusive tie-up with Europe’s Codi Group, which makes seven billion personal wipes a year.

The process was discovered by chance by winemaker and agricultural scientist Gary Cass, who observed that a bad batch of wine had fermented and dried into a leather-like material.

The $6m market cap Nanollose potentially is in the right place at the right time, given fashion brands including Zara and H&M have pledged to use only sustainable materials by the end of the next decade.

Prada has also taken out a $65m loan which involves meeting sustainability benchmarks, so maybe the Devil isn’t wearing its apparel after all.

Meanwhile, CEO Alf Germano has resigned for personal reasons, having led the company since 2017.


----------



## kenny (13 January 2021)

Good response to the joint patent application announcement with partner Grasim.

For interested parties, here's the link to tomorrow's Investor Webinar;


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2021)

Can't complain about a leaky boat...


----------



## kenny (20 January 2021)

Here's a good summary article from Wentworth Securities on the potential of NC6's product in the wider market.









						Thinner, stronger, greener: the "Fibre" you need to know about.
					

Nanollose Limited (NC6.ASX $NC6) has risen 280% (5c to 19c) since the announcement of their joint patent with Grasim Industries. We shared our thoughts with clients last Friday, and despite the rise, the market cap stood out in the current market vs the potential for the company, and their new...




					www.livewiremarkets.com
				




I like how it also mentions CelluAir which NC6 has made a strategic investment into for their advanced filtration material that will be targeting the PPE market.


----------

